# Are Gun Shows Cheaper?



## Lynch (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a Mossberg 500 shotgun and a 9mm handgun. Not sure which 9mm to buy, I'm still doing research. Anyway, is it cheaper to purchase a firearm at a gun show?

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You're going to get various opinions on this one. I will say, "Not necessarily". There are some good dealers and deals to be found, but IMO, they are few and far between. There are many out there prey on the fact that people did not do their homework for price, do not know specially what they are looking for, and think that just because they are buying at a show they are getting a good deal. When I was looking to get my last gun (XD9SC) I did my research, knew what I would pay locally and on-line, then hit the show. The vendors at the show were anywhere from $50 to $100 higher than I could get locally, and they wouldn't budge on price; and they didn't have to because there were lines of "suckers" just waiting to buy. I will not go to our local gun show any more because it is a waste of time, money, and gas. 

Before you go to a show you must:

1) Know what you are looking to buy but do not have the attitude that you HAVE to buy something
2) Know how much the gun will cost you locally and online (remember to factor shipping and FFL fees for online purchases)
3) Go with cash as dealers are willing to deal better with cash and for some, the price posted is the cash price and they charge you an additional 3% for credit


----------



## Lynch (Nov 15, 2008)

Todd said:


> You're going to get various opinions on this one. I will say, "Not necessarily". There are some good dealers and deals to be found, but IMO, they are few and far between. There are many out there prey on the fact that people did not do their homework for price, do not know specially what they are looking for, and think that just because they are buying at a show they are getting a good deal. When I was looking to get my last gun (XD9SC) I did my research, knew what I would pay locally and on-line, then hit the show. The vendors at the show were anywhere from $50 to $100 higher than I could get locally, and they wouldn't budge on price; and they didn't have to because there were lines of "suckers" just waiting to buy. I will not go to our local gun show any more because it is a waste of time, money, and gas.
> 
> Before you go to a show you must:
> 
> ...


What about a Mossberg 500?

They seem to be a common shotgun. Could I find a better price locally?


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

You should be able to find a Mossberg at any local dealer. You might save $10 - $15 at a show, but it's always good to support the local guy.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> You're going to get various opinions on this one. I will say, "Not necessarily". ...


+1:smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Lynch said:


> Could I find a better price locally?


Only you can find that out...


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Todd said:


> You're going to get various opinions on this one. I will say, "Not necessarily". There are some good dealers and deals to be found, but IMO, they are few and far between. There are many out there prey on the fact that people did not do their homework for price, do not know specially what they are looking for, and think that just because they are buying at a show they are getting a good deal. When I was looking to get my last gun (XD9SC) I did my research, knew what I would pay locally and on-line, then hit the show. The vendors at the show were anywhere from $50 to $100 higher than I could get locally, and they wouldn't budge on price; and they didn't have to because there were lines of "suckers" just waiting to buy. I will not go to our local gun show any more because it is a waste of time, money, and gas.
> 
> Before you go to a show you must:
> 
> ...


Bottom line: Do your homework!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

+1 to what Todd said.


Besides that, the only thing I've spent at recent gun shows is teh $7 to get in. I haven't seen a good deal in a long time.

Zhur


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I have always found that is is better to buy from my local dealer. His price might be $15 to 25 higher, but I've gotten to know them on a personal level and they are there everyday if I have a problem. The gun shows are fun to go to and sometimes you can find good deals on ammo. If I am going to purchase a new gun I go to the show, pick out what I want and get my local dealer to order it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here in Texas - when it comes to handguns, I typicallys ave $50 or more at gun shows in Houston.

I bought a 40 cal PX4 Beretta (new) for $399 at a gun show. Beretta 92s can be had for $409-$425 at Houston shows.

Now with Obama land, prices are being jacked up - not sure if those prices will stay


----------



## meatman (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought most my guns at gun shows over the years 
but none from inside 

in fact out of about 10 shows over the last 2 years only went into 2
bought my guns outside from people going in.

I have found out if you bring a pocket full of cash you can get some really good deals outside of the show - you never have to buy a ticket to get in.

my last one was a glock 37 with 10 mags for $400 he wanted $500( I even thought $500 was cheap with 10 mags) but once he seen the cash I knew I had him. seen it in his eyes- I wanted a steal and he wanted some more cash to buy a AK- and my friend and I were the only one buying outside.


----------



## littlefuzz (Oct 29, 2008)

The last show I went to there were plenty of folks outside to browse through. It took about 45min to get in!


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I just went to the Crossroads of the West gun show in Phoenix, and they were almost no deals to be found. If anything prices were above what a local gun shop would charge. I blame this on the ridiculous fear buying that obama is going to take all our guns away, but I was very disappointed with the gun show that cost me $15 bucks. 

I did however get a great deal on CRKT knife, so there you go.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

The Washington Arms Collectors shows have a lot of the same dealers week after week. I think of them as locals, and all of them have been friendly and helpful. My FNP9 was more than $100 cheaper from an FFL dealer at a WAC show than at my local dealer, and my M1 Carbine was about $75 less. I shoot at Wade's but John is my gun dealer. I just think of his as a store that's only open 8 days a month.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The answer to the original question is that it pays to shop around. I have found some good deals at gun shows, but you have to know what things are worth before you go in the door. At the big shows in Tulsa, I have usually found what I've been looking for. I like to be able to look over a used gun well before paying my cash money. This is something you can't get over the internet.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I would generally say no. I only go to the shows to find specific things that I need.


----------

